# Wie vermehrt man Farne durch Sporen?



## Epalzeorhynchos (6. Sep. 2007)

Hi.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie man __ Farne durch Sporen vermehrt, speziell bei Farnen die keine kriechenden Rhizome haben wie z.B. __ Hirschzungenfarn, __ Rippenfarn und __ Streifenfarn.

Mein Hirschzungenfarn bspw. hat jetzt an den Blattunterseiten ziemlich viele Sporenreihen aber was mache ich jetzt mit denen? Diese Sporen bildet der Farn jedes Jahr aber bis jetzt habe ich noch nie kleine Hirschzungen entdeckt.

Was muss ich also machen damit "die Sporen keimen"?


----------



## Annett (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wie vermehrt man  Farne durch Sporen?*

Hallo Mirko,

ohne jetzt Tante Google bemüht zu haben...
Ich dächte, wir hätten irgendwann mal in der Schule behandelt, dass die Sporen zweigeschlechtlich sind... soll heißen da müssen sich Männlein und Weiblein treffen, damit hinterher was keimt.
Farnvermehrung über Sporen gestaltet sich wohl relativ schwierig.. so meine Erinnerung.  

Vielleicht können ja Werner oder Armin was genaueres dazu sagen?!


----------



## Nymphaion (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wie vermehrt man  Farne durch Sporen?*

Hallo Annett,

hast richtig geraten, ich weiss wie es geht. Kurzgefasst: das Substrat muss absolut steril sein und die Oberfläche mit einem dünnen Wasserfilm überzogen. Auf diesem Film werden die Sporen ausgesät. Wenn sich dann Prothalien bilden, schwimmen sie auf dem Film zueinander und befruchten sich. Erst daraus entstehen dann die Farne. Komplizierte Sache, vor allem muss die Feuchtigkeit und Temperatur ständig kontrolliert werden. Keine Ahnung ob man ohne die entsprechende Profiausrüstung da überhaupt eine Chance hat.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wie vermehrt man  Farne durch Sporen?*

Wenn Du sagst, Werner, es geht nur so, wie von Dir beschrieben, dann glauben wir das natürlich, Du bist der Profi unter uns  .

Aber wenn wir so lesen, welcher Aufwand nötig ist, um, in vitro sozusagen, aus Sporen Farne wachsen zu lassen, dann fragen wir uns immer: Wie klappt denn das dann "in vivo", also in der Natur   .

Ist schon ziemlich erstaunlich, was die Natur so alles schafft   , für das wir, um sie zu kopieren, einen riesigen Auswand betreiben müssen.


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wie vermehrt man  Farne durch Sporen?*

Hallo,

die Natur macht es ganz einfach über die Menge. Wenn jeder Farn Millionen von Sporen verstreut, und in einem Wald Tausende Farne stehen, dann wird schon hin und wieder einmal eine Spore erfolgreich sein. Als Gärtner probiert man es besser über vegetative Vermehrungsmethoden.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wie vermehrt man  Farne durch Sporen?*

Hi.

Danke für die Infos! 

Also scheint das nur was für Profis zu sein.

Nur die vegetative Vermehrung finde ich bei Farnen wie __ Hirschzungenfarn, __ Rippenfarn und __ Streifenfarn ungünstig. Bei Straußen- oder __ Perlfarn ist das ja kein Problem.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Wie vermehrt man  Farne durch Sporen?*

Hi Mirko,

Sporenaussaat hab ich dieses Jahr bei mir in meinem Piranhabecken festgestellt. War allerding ein Microsorium pteropus der das gemacht hat. 
Im HMF ist es aber alles andere als steril. 

Das ganze ist scheinbar ziemlich langwierg. Der eingestzte Farn hatte sich letzten Herbst langsam zersetzt. Im Frühling (etwa nen 1/2 Jahr später)erschienen an der Wasseroberfläche auf dem HMF und der Korkrinde die zur Filtertarnung eingeklebt ist grüne Kügelchen. Da ich keinen Bock hatte die Algen zu entfernen und sie nicht mehr wurden hab ich die paar Dinger da hängen lassen. Nach 2 weitern Monaten sproßen plötzlich kleine Microsoriumblättchen aus ein paar der kugeligen Dingern. Jetzt hab ich einige kleine Microsoriumfarne am Wasserrand direkt unter der Abdeckscheibe "klebend" im Becken (wachsen scheinbar außerhalb des Wassers sehr viel schneller als im Becken )

MfG Frank


----------

